# Penguin Blood Ninja Fiasco!



## Andrew Green (Oct 29, 2005)

http://www.ubergeek.tv/article.php?pid=73


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 29, 2005)

Pretty funny game I like it when you got the sword slicing and dicing oh what fun it is.
Terry


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 3, 2005)

It was all 16 bit-ty and cool!

The lawyer dance   w00t!


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 3, 2005)

Lawyers must die, it is every Ninja penguins sacred duty to hack them to pieces


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2005)

They looked so peaceful in the movie...


----------

